# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Corrie xmas/new year spoiler rumours

## Chloe O'brien

This is from Digital spy forum: Not sure if there is any truth in it

I have a friend who is an actress and has recently been at the Corrie studios, she told me these are suggested storylines for Xmas she has heard mentioned. They may be false but it's worth discussing!

- Sunita gives birth to two boys on New Year's Eve, however one dies. Dev is with his other woman at the time of the birth.

- Les and Cilla are arrested and spend Xmas Day in a cell when they go out on Xmas Eve dressed as a pair of Santas to steal the other kid's presents.

- Liz is abducted by Ronnie's husband Jimmy when he discovers his wife's affair with Steve.

- Gail allows Phil to spend Xmas with the Platt family but at the turn of 2006 he shares a drunken kiss with Bev.

----------


## Debs

can imagine les and cilla doing something like that!  phil does seem a bit slimy so i can see him and bev snogging!!

and poor sunita if that iis true and what a rat dev is!

----------


## tammyy2j

Bev hooks up with Fred over christmas.

Tracey and Charlie also hook up.

----------


## brenda1971

The only bit  I could see happening is the les and cilla storyline

----------


## lollymay

i can see the dev and sunita storyline happening

----------


## CrazyLea

> Bev hooks up with Fred over christmas.
> 
> Tracey and Charlie also hook up.


bev and fred :O whyyyyy. i really dont like bev

i can see the dev and sunia one maybe happpening..

----------


## Siobhan

> Tracey and Charlie also hook up.


they deserve each other!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> they deserve each other!!!!!!!


She won't put up with that toerag!!

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

I can see them all happening, even the Les and Cilla one. But doesn't Bev get with Fred? Even so, she'll get with anyone, so I can still see it happening. This will be great if they are true. Very interesting, all though I feel sorry for Sunita and the babies.

I think Charlie will do just what he did to Shelley. Behind it all Tracey is quite vulnerable.

----------

